# Humble Pie Part II Talquin 3/10



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Same story, just a different day. 

Took a buddy who has been wanting to go crappie fishing for awhile to Talquin Friday in hopes of an absolute massacre like we experienced during crappie masters. 

We beat out Oklawaha creek first thing and just a few fish before we got soaked by a good early morning shower. Didn't get another fish there after the rain. Checked another spot with no success. Ran up the lake to Williams and I hooked up while I was getting the rest of my rods out. Got freight trained by something (striper) that straightened my hook. We caught a lot of dinks right away. Then I jumped in the channel and we put 6 absolute slabs in the boat on one pass. Man I thought we were fixing to hammer then. Turned and pulled back through it and got nothing. By this time the wind was killing us. Ran up to the Iron Curtain and nothing. Back down we went to Williams and caught a nice fish while putting our rods out and then not another bite. Called it a day around 4. 

We cleaned 13 but I didn't take a ruler so if it was close to 10 inches we threw them back. We measured the smallest fish when we started cleaning and he was over 11 inches. We probably threw back 5-10 fish that could have made the cut. Oh well, guess I'll remember my ruler next time. 

Since the crappie fishing at Talquin has been less than ideal, I spent Saturday and Sunday bait fishing for some catfish trips I got planned. 

Saturday I went to the Woodruff dam below Seminole. Caught about 10 skipjack. They've got really good size right now, up to 17inches so far. Probably made a thousand casts just for those 10. My buddy had me pick up two dozen minnows when I made a drink run to the store. Come back and within 5 minutes he's hooked up to this slab. Pictures don't do it justice. Probably 15-16inches. 

Sunday picked up a few creek bream out of the ditches. Hope I can find some bigger ones before the C.A.T.S. Rally on the Choctaw.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

The picture of frozen bait isn't from this past trip. It's from a few weeks ago. Just posted it for reference. I vacuum sealed 17 to add to this stash Saturday night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Thirteen slabs over 11" may be humble pie to YOU, but I'd call that a very good day. Is that vacuum-sealed crappie going to the taxidermy man?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> Thirteen slabs over 11" may be humble pie to YOU, but I'd call that a very good day. Is that vacuum-sealed crappie going to the taxidermy man?




I caught it while bait fishing. Figured I'd try using it as cut bait. 

I said I was gonna mount one when I caught a 2lber. When the day came and I caught a 2lber I changed my mind. Said I'd do it when I caught a 3lber. But now I've got the fever for a slab crappie mount. Had I caught the 2.56 that we won big fish with at the Crappie Masters tournament then I probably would have mounted it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw that!! 
Skiff is buying minnows!!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I saw that!!
> Skiff is buying minnows!!




Nope...not for me...NEVER!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure would like to buy some of those skipjacks.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

billyb said:


> Sure would like to buy some of those skipjacks.




$20 a skipjack. That's about what I got in them jokers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

$20 for 4 that size seems fair.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

billyb said:


> $20 for 4 that size seems fair.




I got too much sweat and blood in these jokers. I'm not a good enough skipjack fisherman to sell them yet. I conned my buddy into trading 7 skipjack for 25 bream for this rally coming up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess I won't fish that tournament since you will have the edge by using skipjack for bait.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

billyb said:


> I guess I won't fish that tournament since you will have the edge by using skipjack for bait.




Don't let me scare you away. I've been out of the game for awhile. But I was bait fishing with 4 other people who will be fishing the rally. Many others will be using skipjack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

You going to keep on with all this catfish and crappie fishing stuff I may have to go back to school to see if I can figure it out. Great photos and a fine report.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Since several of ya''ll will have an edge over me by using skipjack for bait reckon Cathunter would let me use my bush hooks or maybe my Cheaters?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

billyb said:


> Since several of ya''ll will have an edge over me by using skipjack for bait reckon Cathunter would let me use my bush hooks or maybe my Cheaters?


NEVER!!!!

Get it Skiff!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

billyb said:


> I guess I won't fish that tournament since you will have the edge by using skipjack for bait.


Billy skipjack is good but there is no magic bait.
A fresh crappie or bluegill cut or filleted is right up there with the best.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Billy skipjack is good but there is no magic bait.
> 
> A fresh crappie or bluegill cut or filleted is right up there with the best.




Very true. Chicken liver is best!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm winning this rally with the stinky cheese. Done warned the competition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never even seen a skipjack, and haven't caught a bream yet this year!! Hope they like hot dogs


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

sure said:


> I've never even seen a skipjack, and haven't caught a bream yet this year!! Hope they like hot dogs




You coming to the rally?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

So far, I'm afraid so...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Kevin is sponsoring me, gotta go get some signcrafters decals


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

sure said:


> So far, I'm afraid so...




Cool. Looking forward to meeting you. I'll be in a G3 center console. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Gotcha, I saw your boat before it was your boat at the last rally I tried. I'll be in my big fancy jon boat with tfrizz unless we get cold feet!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Where is this rally? I may come up and tell a few jokes and check to make sure y'all ain't got no shocking devices hid


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Where is this rally? I may come up and tell a few jokes and check to make sure y'all ain't got no shocking devices hid




It's a few bends above the hwy 90 ramp in Caryville. Fishing time is from 3pm-12am Saturday night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Good luck guys.
Hope y'all kill em!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I ain't too sure about this cold weather...long drive to fish if the fish ain't biting


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

A buddy has been slaying them. He's got them dialed in. I'm camping on the sandbar Friday night so I guess I'll see then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> It's a few bends above the hwy 90 ramp in Caryville. Fishing time is from 3pm-12am Saturday night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




12am? Y'all know that's midnight right? That's about 2hrs past my bedtime and about an hour before my first pee


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Plus you'll be in camden chasing a 3 pound crappie of your own!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Plus you'll be in camden chasing a 3 pound crappie of your own!




That's not shaping up like it needs to. Pretty shaky so far.


----------

